#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  joined the United States

## geffov41

of Development and Reform Commission antitrust bureau Zhou joined the United States in a LLP, resigned at the time of these officials have caused quite a stir. In fact, in recent years about the civil initiative departure news constantly exposed, often occupy the headlines, leaving the civil service so that people feel more and more common. And the search firm's report is undo**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ubtedly the people of this match is expected, so many people think the advent of large scale influx of civil servants to leave.In addition, some media also believe that civil servants leaving the tide has happened in history, such as in the 1980s and 1990s, many officials and cadres and civil servants into the "go into business" tide; in 1999 the central government decided to streamline the agency personnel after , also appeared to leave the civil service cuts. These media that anti-corruption efforts now to enhance and reduce civil invisible income, work intensity, narrow channels, such as the promotion of old and new factors may also lead to a third wave of resignations appear.There the media to leave the civil service less attractive tide and linked: 2015 State civil service exam enrollment and recruitment competition than average have hit five-year low. These media that people outside the system since passion for civil servants have been decreased, indicating the days of the Civil Service is really bad too, appeared to leave the influx of civil servants is a natural thing. Leaving the civil service in the past induced influx reasons difficult to reproduce today1992 tide appeared to leave the civil service is a real departure tide, but there is a key factor in its historical emergence - servants can leave without pay, leave without pay can mean "eating a bowl, watching the pot." even into business, the civil service is still posterior. More importantly, when a planned economy to a market economy in the process of 



restructuring the economy has just started, the opportunity to earn more money easily, is a "put a stall can make money" era, "go into business" is the highest frequency vocabulary appeared at that time one popular community as a whole sea o**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
f gold, is not unique to this class of civil servants. And now, although still a lot of opportunity, but it is not casually can start times, high failure rate of entrepreneurship, according to the existing civil service law, civil servants may not engage in or participate in profit-making activities, the business or other for-profit organizations part-time positions. Unless there is legal or policy adjustment, leave without pay is difficult to achieve, less the key factor, the possibility of leaving a wave of civil servants is not large.As for agency personnel to streamline really formed a civil turnover tide has yet to be investigated, in 2013, the media has published an article that institutional reform in the past staff streamlined to some extent is not complete. In 1998 reform of government institutions, for example, in order to achieve the goal of half staff diversion, diversion measures proposed by the central government include: early retirement arrangements do inspectors commissioner or assistant to the bank management and other quality industrial and commercial tax department, the university training, enrich the enterprise, to institutions directly under or other social institutions and self-employment. These measures despite a 47.5% reduction in administrative agency personnel, but in fact the proportion of self-employed and small businesses to enrich the population size of financial support does not reduce the number of civil servantsStill live within the system.Such adjustments due to national policies still remain within the system of "passive resignation," and the moment of attention out of the system of "voluntary turnover"



 is probably nothing in common. In fact, when the kind of "intimate" placement will allow no separation of civil servants who feel more secure, so that people did not become more envious civil servants only.Stability of the civil service now far more than other industriesCurrently, the lack of authority was still leaving the civil service statistics, but the civil service has always been very low turnover rate is the consensus of the majority. Shenzhen Daily recently reported that in 2014 a total of 278 people left Shenzhen civil service. In 2013, this figure is 247 people, but compared to the tens of thousands of civil servants in Shenzhen, the percentage is very low indeed. In February this year, the Guangdong Provincial CPPCC members, the provincial director of the Office of Human Resources and Social Lin Ying Wu also said that Guangdong Province is the gradual merger of the pension reform, we are accepted, and no resignations tide. Foshan Municipal Party Committee Secretary Liu Yuelun says more specific, "There are so few people (city management cadres) to resign, but did not form a trend." "As far as I know, the most recent management cadres in Foshan City, only two or three Individual (left), probably also accounts for about a fraction of the total number of city**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
management cadres, I think this is a very normal phenomenon. "This low proportion, and other industries in stark contrast. A human resources company recently released "2015 turnover and salary survey report" shows that in 2014 China employees overall liquidity slightly improved, the average turnover rate of 17.4%. Manufacturing, traditional service employee turnover rate in the lead position, respectively, 20.4% and 20.2%. In addition, consumer products, high technology, finance and other industries in 2014 the staff turnover rate is relatively high.Whether it is manufacturing and traditional service, or high-tech, financialSee More: joined the United States

----------

